# Surfing Saim-Hann Eldar Project



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

A while back I had the grand idea to design my own Jetbike/board for my Warlocks. I used A drafting program and a 3d printer to create a few boards with great success. One of the local players liked the idea and we started talking about building an entire army of Eldar surfers, "Saim Hann", themed army. I remade them model to the exact specs of the model I made from bits and this is the rendered version.

































Today I finished printing off the last batch of boards making 37 total.

The list he has made will include at least the following
Eldrad
5 Dire Avengers
33 Guardian jetbikes w/3 Warlocks
2 fire prisms
Falcon

I'm going to be building the army for him and have yet to get the magnets and guardian models that will be "surfing" on the boards. They will all be magnetized to the boards so they can be foot sloggers if he wants.

I'll post the progress of the army as we go.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Hehehe, looks awesome. I bet the army will look realy cool when they are all mounted.

I think I remember your old boards, are these ones _exactly_ the same or our they different?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah they are the same design as the ones I made for myself. The only difference is that I spent a lot more time making this model. Its a lot more compact compared to how wide my original is. Looking at two pictures of the models make them look identical, but side by side the sizes are completely different. Hopefully it will be a little more obvious when I start putting them all together and painting.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I got the all the magnets for the project and I started making template models for correctly placing all the magnets.


----------

